# a pic i found on a magazine inspired me!



## missmacqtr (Mar 1, 2008)

HEy,​ 
well i saw this pic and i wanted to copy it ,and another reason i wanted to try a palette that i bought from a store in here,which holds 15 wet shadows.i think i like is so far
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​ 
Here is the magazine pic​ 



​ 
i know mine is not that good lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 

eyes:​ 
a wet shadow palette( gold-green-blue-red)
feline 
blacktrack FL​ 
lips:​ 
Angel l/s
a sephora gloss​ 
i hope you like it!​


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Mar 1, 2008)

That's awesome!

It's 99.99% similar to the one on the magazine.


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 1, 2008)

oh Xqueeze_me! Thank you so much sweety!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 1, 2008)

The blending and application looks just as good as the magazine one to me!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 1, 2008)

*~*Looks great!!!*~*


----------



## prppygrl69 (Mar 1, 2008)

You did great.I love it.I love that lip color...so pretty.


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 1, 2008)

thank you sweetheart!


----------



## nunu (Mar 1, 2008)

soo pretty!! you did it great


----------



## Lessandes (Mar 1, 2008)

I like yours much more than the one on the magazine


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 1, 2008)

Wowwwwwwwwwww great job!!!
That looks sick
Im jealous that you can get Angel to show up on you like that *pout* LOL


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 1, 2008)

you are all so sweet!


----------



## COBI (Mar 1, 2008)

I like yours a bit better than the magazine one.  Nice job.

What is the shadow pallette that you used?  TIA.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 1, 2008)

thats so pretty! i love it x


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I like yours a bit better than the magazine one. Nice job.

What is the shadow pallette that you used? TIA._

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is it, the brand name is Classic..






glam8babe thank you sweety!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 1, 2008)

Fantastic re-creation!  Love it!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 1, 2008)

Love the colors!


----------



## PomPoko (Mar 1, 2008)

I think it looks just as good as the magazine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you make me have brow envy!


----------



## mac-cakes (Mar 1, 2008)

I love it. It looks VERY similar, but even better !!! You have great brows!!


----------



## delidee32 (Mar 1, 2008)

Are you kidding! your's looks way better.  Gorgeous


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 1, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh wow! How fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You did  an awesome job... looks as good if not better than the original!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 2, 2008)

Like it?i love it!


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 2, 2008)

My gosh that's a great job you've done.  I actually like yours better than the magazine's - your eyes look prettier!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 2, 2008)

You look better than the model.  I kid you not.  What an amazing look!


----------



## VioletB (Mar 2, 2008)

Gorgeous!  I think your version is better than the magazine!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 2, 2008)

aww! how sweet! i love u girls!


----------



## heeltohaunch (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow, so pretty! It looks much better than the mag! And I love the shape of your eyebrows!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Mar 2, 2008)

this looks amazing, you copied it so well!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 2, 2008)

looks awesome, its pretty much identical to the magazine!! great job =]


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow, that looks hot !!

I love your eyebrows


----------



## eenermcc (Mar 2, 2008)

Your version is wayyyyy better than the mag!  Great job, girl!


----------



## mslitta (Mar 3, 2008)

give your self more credit, that is the shiznit. I love love love love it. Good job on duplicating. I love it thats all i can say.


----------



## Cyclothymic (Mar 3, 2008)

Beautifully done!


----------



## cattykitty (Mar 3, 2008)

Hawt!!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 4, 2008)

aww!! thank you!!!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 4, 2008)

love it, wish you would post full face shots


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 4, 2008)

I agree with all of the others, your application is much more polished and pretty!  You did a GREAT job!

Yes, if possible, please post a full face!


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow thats brilliant! I wouldn't even know where to start!


----------



## MisaMayah (Mar 4, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL work!!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 4, 2008)

Where did you pick up the palette...it is amazing!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 4, 2008)

you're very talented!


----------

